# Nissan Versa SV 2017 Problems?



## mpi (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello all,

Recently bought a 2017 Nissan Versa from a used car dealer with 500 miles on it. Everything was great when I first bought it, and it seemed to operate really well. However, I've owned it for just over a month and it's sitting at 2k miles, I've been noticing some issues, particularly with the acceleration/transmission. I'm not sure if it's normal because this is my first CVT vehicle.

The car seems to operate with no problems on the highway with speeds of 50+, but it seems that when I'm driving around in the city (MPH < 35) the car really struggles to accelerate and I can feel the engine block shaking as I'm driving if I try to put too much power down at once. Other times when I push on the gas I sometimes get either no response or I get a jump in RPMs with no increase in speed. No check engine lights are on, all fluid levels are normal. In addition, I can really hear that transmission whine pretty loudly as I'm driving it. 

Other possible factors:
It's routinely around 100 degrees here in Los Angeles and the temperature has heated up since the purchase of the vehicle




Any advice?


----------

